# The Conduit 2 confirmed



## StarBurst (Mar 30, 2010)

<big>*Screenshots*</big>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















</div>

*Other info revealed*

- Team acknowledges that the first game had the player doing


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

looks like a gamecube game


----------



## Caleb (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> looks like a gamecube game


Looks aren't everything.

The first game was actually pretty fun, I had a good time with the online.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> looks like a gamecube game


Just low quality screen shots.

This game will be a buy. The last one was a let-down with the short storyline. Multiplayer got old after a while too. This, however, looks pretty damn good.


----------



## Robin (Mar 30, 2010)

Never played The conduit, I probably won't get this one, I'm good enough with PS3 games for now.


----------



## VantagE (Mar 30, 2010)

First one was kinda of a disappointment, but the franchise has potential so I am going to keep my eye on it...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

Never got the first one because of my dislike of really violent FPS, but it does look pretty good.
Sci-fi is a plus.


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

looks more like xbox original actually, just zoomed in on the magazine pics. about the same as halo 2 id say.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> looks more like xbox original actually, just zoomed in on the magazine pics. about the same as halo 2 id say.


Stupid 360FAG is stupid.


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like one of those 360 or PS3 games that sits in the bargain bin.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes bargain bin games are awesome.


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for about 5 min.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you can find some hidden gems in the bargain bins.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, every returned XBOX360 game then?


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

Alfred said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no just the cheaply made ones that look like conduit. or sport ones.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the XBOX360 is God incarnate on earth? Right? According to you that it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

Alfred said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS3>Wii>360

It is the truth.

EDIT: Wait, it is more like this: PS3=Wii Wii>360 360<PS3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, the PS3 outranks Wii. XBOX360 has the same graphics as the Wii, it just has an HDMI cable.


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

you guys live under rocks.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

Alfred said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Wii and PS3 are pretty close though, if the Wii had less shovelware it would be great.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> you guys live under rocks.


The Xbox 360 is the worst of the next gen consoles, just face it.

Now, stop being butthurt.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> you guys live under rocks.


'least we're smarter than one.


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sound like one of those people who cant play games over E or T


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


66% failure rate says hi.


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


over exaggerated says sup


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee, of course statistics can't be true! Everything must be faked if it interferes with your precious ideals!

And by the way, that stat isn't totally accurate after all. That's the failure rate *when covered by the warranty.* So it's even higher once your warranty is up.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually don't play games over T, mainly because most of them are shooters and shooters don't really appeal to me that much, they are all the same. I prefer games where you use melee weapons, not guns.

And I have a question, if you are such a fan of 360, why are you on a Nintendo forum?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOOM SNAP ROASTED!


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you dont like any real story's then stick to your melee weapon nintendo games. and ive been here since before i sold my wii. i still come here cause you guys amuse me when im bored/in intermission online.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but dude, if you don't play shooters, you're a 12 year old or grandma or soccer mom who has nothing else to do. /david


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you said "Real stories" I laughed pretty hard.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say that like all shooters have the best story ever and nothing can beat them.

May I introduce you to a friend of mine named Link?
Or perhaps a friend of mine named Captain Olimar?
Heck, I hear Galaxy had a great storyline.

But what is this I hear about Modern Warfare 2? A horrible storyline?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Zelda doesn't have any stories! They're just all complicated and too hard! *says in five year old voice*


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> looks more like xbox original actually, just zoomed in on the magazine pics. about the same as halo 2 id say.


Why are you negative about everything you see?  You hate this game and you never played it, you hate MW2 and maybe some other FPS.  Just zip your mouth damn.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont know what that is sorry.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you, my friend, are the one living under a rock here.


----------



## Nic (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Google it, it is your friend for life.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 30, 2010)

Ehh. I'm on the ropes for this one.
I never really got around buying the first one, since shooters don't appeal to me much.
Then I saw the scores, which made me not pick it up at all.


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

Alfred said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah the little virtual thingys, i remember those from like 3rd grade, i never played them, but a few of my friends did.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Ehh. I'm on the ropes for this one.
> I never really got around buying the first one, since shooters don't appeal to me much.
> Then I saw the scores, which made me not pick it up at all.


Kind of like Sonic and the Black Knight.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 30, 2010)

Never played the first, but not quite my thing.

However, I feel this threads gotten *censored.3.0*ing pathetic. And well, we know quite who that is down to.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should go and play one of them then, they actually had a few good games, I never took care of my Neopets, I just played the games.


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no thanks. ill go hop on some fallout 3 or something.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you're reduced to "hopping on" the poor game? That's sad. Is that like Gamiality?


----------



## Miranda (Mar 30, 2010)

Okay this thread has gotten way out of hand. Talk about the game, if you don't like the game or have nothing decent or good to add to the discussion then GET OUT! Stop flaming, stop arguing just stop!!!!

David, stop find something negative in every post here at TBT. I've seen your posts lately and they are all bashing whatever the topic is about which is then leading to flames and arguments, so don't even make a post from now on if it has anything to do with negativity.

This is mainly a Nintendo forum, so there are going to be Nintendo game topics, there are still many people who enjoy playing the Wii, and this forum will recognize those people. If you wanna discuss some other console or some other game do it in another thread or go to a different forum! Seriously guys...get with it.

You guys got 2 minutes to get back on topic or I will close this thread and dish out consequences.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 30, 2010)

I never played the Conduit. Was it any good?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> I never played the Conduit. Was it any good?


I heard it was alright, too short and online wasn't that great.


----------



## John102 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This mainly. Tcon is shorter than halo and halo is 1000x too short. I actually thought the wifi was decent however....for a wii shooter and whatnot.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 30, 2010)

Alfred said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For you or for me?
'Cause for me, that game didn't interest me at all.
I was like, I'll give this a rent.
Literally, right after the opening cinematic, I shut off my Wii and returned it.
Waste of a good $10.

Anyway, I hope that The Conduit 2 can do a 180 like Red Steel, from bad to fun.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## AndyB (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## AndyB (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 30, 2010)

I MIGHT get this, even though I don't have the first.


----------



## Vivi (Mar 30, 2010)

Is this game made by Nintendo or another company?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 30, 2010)

booo! :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## random guy (Mar 30, 2010)

Probably won't get it I don't like shooters that much.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't use rechargable batteries?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, my dad wont get me them, although i've already asked 100s of times. Plus atm i dont have the money for many things. And my Wii Batteries have died xD hence im not on it atm


----------



## VantagE (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes it will have WiFi as well as the WiiSpeak capability again.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of us. I saw the scores and didn't even rent it.


----------



## StarBurst (Mar 31, 2010)




----------

